# LAS VEGAS: My New Website



## DMark (Sep 30, 2006)

Over the years, I have added my 2 cents whenever someone would ask a question about Las Vegas. So, when I had to quickly come up with an idea for a project for one of my courses at UNLV, I grabbed the first idea that came to mind;
A guide to Las Vegas!

The project took on a life of its own…I sort of went off the deep end. Heavy on graphics, with colors and a format that will make a professional website designer cringe …still, it was simply fun to create and now, three weeks later, I will let you decide on the results.

Allow me to present DMark’s Las Vegas, a highly-opinionated guide covering Hotels/Casinos, Shows, Food, Sex, Cheap Thrills and other tidbits about Las Vegas: http://dmarkslasvegas.websiteofwebsites.com

Your opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2006)

Could I suggest that the site would be a lot more fun to use if surfers didn't have to keep scrolling down?


----------



## DMark (Sep 30, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Could I suggest that the site would be a lot more fun to use if surfers didn't have to keep scrolling down?



You ain't the first to suggest that...(try using the down button on your keyboard instead) but yeah, the finger begins to hurt and it starts to become the speech monitor from hell after a certain point..my apologies.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2006)

The thing is that the graphic just gets in the way of the content - which, after all, is the most important thing on your site!

I'd also suggest you make the text a smaller size and not bold, and also widening the column.

Some photos would help too.


----------



## DMark (Oct 1, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> The thing is that the graphic just gets in the way of the content - which, after all, is the most important thing on your site!
> 
> I'd also suggest you make the text a smaller size and not bold, and also widening the column.
> 
> Some photos would help too.



Text size and column width...good points. Next update will probably work on that.

I might consider photos, but they would have to be some that I take...of the old guys with gold chains and rings on every finger; grey haired ladies with wild-ass hats and glitter t-shirts; in other words, people-watching on film. 

But there are enough sites with pretty photos of Las Vegas and the whole point of the site is to be gaudy and garish and graphic-oriented.  I think adding photos might bring the site back to "normal"...and although I do create normal looking websites as well, this site is just supposed to be the proverbial red-headed step-son.

Thanks, *editor*, for your suggestions.  
I appreciate you taking the time to look over the site and giving your comments! 

(So, uh, are you an "editor" in real life as well?...just wondering.)


----------



## DMark (Oct 4, 2006)

My apologies, but the entire server is currently down here in the US, so should anyone log in and get a funky request for a password and login, please ignore and try again later - they claim they are working on it...

Sorry.


----------



## DMark (Oct 4, 2006)

It is up and running again, and I promise not to bother you with any more notices about it.

BTW, feel free to ask me any specific questions about Las Vegas here on the board and I will do my best to answer!


----------



## BillyHoyle (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice page. In your 'shows' section, I think a good idea is to link a show site, where people can purcahse discount tickets to the shows you mention. Try http://www.thissmellsabittoospammyforanewposter.com/lasvegas . This site features savings on show and theather tickets, as well as reviews and other Vegas activities.


----------



## DMark (Oct 5, 2006)

BillyHoyle said:
			
		

> Nice page. In your 'shows' section, I think a good idea is to link a show site, where people can purcahse discount tickets to the shows you mention. Try http://www.thissmellsabittoospammyforanewposter.com/lasvegas . This site features savings on show and theather tickets, as well as reviews and other Vegas activities.



I have sort of avoided including links...first of all, it would take me forever to link all the hotels/casinos/shows/buffets/restaurants/day trips etc etc...plus, I am just kind of giving my 2 cents and I figure if people are clever enough to find the site, they probably know how to do a search to find what they are looking for.

Thanks for the suggestion!  I am giving serious thought to adding a page with a "few" links to some of the major resorts and shows, just to make it a little easier for visitors - most likely I will add that page in my next major update.


----------



## DMark (Oct 21, 2006)

Thank you Urban75!  My website seems to be a huge hit in Lod, Israel...at least that what the statistics are showing on my site tracker - and the hits orginated from this site.  

Not quite sure where Lod is, but thank you all in Lod, and Shalom!


----------



## Jazzz (Oct 23, 2006)

The girls are a bit skinny! You are encouraging eating disorders. They need to be more shapely!


----------



## DMark (Oct 24, 2006)

Jazzz said:
			
		

> The girls are a bit skinny! You are encouraging eating disorders. They need to be more shapely!



I am not feeding them until 5000 people visit my website.  Forward the link, save the showgirls!


Psst...wanna peek of the girls backstage?  Click here.


----------



## AnnT (Oct 27, 2006)

I just got back from Vegas three days ago - 1st visit.  I did a fair bit of research before we went (mainly through TripAdvisor) - you've hit just about every high point of my visit on your "must see" list, good info on the food, the mall (great bargins), so - good job!

Thanks

AnnT


----------



## DMark (Oct 28, 2006)

AnnT said:
			
		

> I just got back from Vegas three days ago - 1st visit.  I did a fair bit of research before we went (mainly through TripAdvisor) - you've hit just about every high point of my visit on your "must see" list, good info on the food, the mall (great bargins), so - good job!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> AnnT



Thanks for the compliment! 
Hope you had a good time (although it has been it bit cool for this time of year), and please email me on my site to let me know if I missed anything, or if you have any quibbles about what I wrote.  
So, did ya win big?


----------



## AnnT (Oct 28, 2006)

Crickey - was that cool?  It was 28 - 30 degrees last weekend, me and pals sat by the pool during the day in preperation for our evenings out and about.

Win big? Nah - didn't go to gamble.  I'll email you when I collect my thoughts and washed my doo-dads.

AnnT


----------



## pagan (Oct 29, 2006)

Send the skinny girls round to Paris buffet....that'll sort them out


----------



## DMark (Oct 29, 2006)

AnnT said:
			
		

> Crickey - was that cool?  It was 28 - 30 degrees last weekend, me and pals sat by the pool during the day in preperation for our evenings out and about.
> 
> Win big? Nah - didn't go to gamble.  I'll email you when I collect my thoughts and washed my doo-dads.
> 
> AnnT



Believe it or not, it was 15 degrees Celsius lower than average last week and the locals were all in a tizzy because they had to wear a long sleeve shirt or sweater in the evenings.  We had to turn the heat on in the house at night, which for us in October is a bit early.  

Looking forward to your email and suggestions, when you finish washing those doo-dads (is that British English for unmentionables?)


----------



## DMark (Oct 29, 2006)

pagan said:
			
		

> Send the skinny girls round to Paris buffet....that'll sort them out



Actually, the girls are in rehearsal for their new show (aka I am finishing my final  project in my Macromedia Flash course) so be on the lookout for the premiere of _Viva Las Vegas_, the spectacular Las Vegas showgirl review, soon to appear on a monitor in your neighborhood. 

(And if I sent the girls to the Paris buffet - one of the best buffets Las Vegas -  you would all need 17 inch wide monitors to see their new show.)


----------



## DMark (Nov 1, 2006)

*The New DMarkettes Show!*

(AKA, DMark finished his Macromedia Flash 1 course today.)

Hello all - I know you have all eagerly been waiting for this theatrical extravaganza.

Here it is, as gaudy and kitchy and tasteless as the website itself, the premiere of the newest Las Vegas showgirl review:

http://dmarkslasvegas.websiteofwebsites.com/vivalvegas.html

Be sure to have your speakers turned on, and perhaps a dollar to throw on stage.


----------



## DMark (Dec 3, 2006)

Just announced:

For those of you interested in seeing Celine Dion at Caesars in Las Vegas, start booking your trip and get those tickets!

She is leaving after 2007 and starting the spring of 2008, CHER will be going into that theater, and in the fall, BETTE MIDLER will be sharing the theater with Chers (as Celine and Elton John do now.)

Here is the link to the news:

http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2006/Nov-30-Thu-2006/news/11138907.html


----------

